# The Cicret Bracelet



## raindog308 (Nov 26, 2014)

The video is fake but it's a, um, interesting concept...?

The technology is not that impressive once you see how it's done (described in the vid), though as the comments point out, once you put your finger down you'd block a section of the "Screen"






I think they're looking for someone to give them a million dollars to make a prototype, which is not how things work, so...vaporware at the moment.


----------



## drmike (Nov 26, 2014)

Lots of hype... features 16GB or 32GB and lots of colors... and threw privacy in there at the end... WHY?????

Ever sat around and scratched yourself for a few seconds?   Your skin doesn't really like such.

More sensors and monitoring strapped right on vital parts of human.  Privacy my foot.

Wearable computing is the distributed prison platform of the future.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Nov 26, 2014)

That is cool, you wont lose your phone and it wont get stole unless they take you are and you can take it anywhere. That would be awesome.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm tempted to invest in one of these: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ritot-the-first-projection-watch/x/9226570

I don't wear watches but I would wear one of these.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 26, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I'm tempted to invest in one of these: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ritot-the-first-projection-watch/x/9226570
> 
> I don't wear watches but I would wear one of these.


Haha I remember people on reddit were hammering on that indiegogo page.  If I recall correctly most of those guys were really just marketing people and took a bunch of stock photos and photoshopped the "watch" onto it.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

Pretty cool concept and idea, but i do not think i would use it... i prefer not to have a constant GPS location of myself xD


----------

